# Resort maps?



## DaveNV (Oct 16, 2007)

Is there someplace on TUG (or elsewhere online) that has resort maps?  Not maps TO a resort, but maps OF them?  I'm trying to get an idea of room placement in a couple of places, especially the Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort.

If there isn't such a place, maybe we could start that feature?  I'm sure I'm not the only one who would benefit from knowing the layout of various places.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Dave M (Oct 16, 2007)

Resort maps for a number of resorts (e.g., most Marriotts) are included in the Resort Reviews page for each resort (click on the "View All Images" link). Having such maps available on TUG depends on those who have access to such maps (i.e., as owners or exchangers) contributing them to the resort reviews. 

Resort maps can be e-mailed to a Review Manager. If all one has is a hard copy with no good way to scan it, ask a Review Manager for a snail-mail address.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks, Dave.  I'll do my part, when staying at a resort, and make sure to send in the map as part of my review.  Unfortunately, I'd already checked the View All Images link on the Bay Club review page, and there isn't a map there.

Anyone have a resort map of the Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort they'd care to send in to TUG or email me separately?

Dave


----------



## Keitht (Oct 16, 2007)

I certainly agree that any resort maps / layouts would be very welcome.  If scanned I would ask that they are as large as possible (dimension, not file size) as the reps can then resize for the review pages.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea!  I have a few that I have scanned and saved on my computer - I'll send to the respective emails.


----------

